# Basic Router Bits



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Which type of router bits would you recommend for someone just getting started?. There are so many brands available and the prices range from what looks like a reasonable price to bits that cost much more than my PC 690 with both bases. A good bit is a good investment but I hate to have to sell the farm to get bits that work well and are long lasting.

Are router bit sets a good buy or would you recommend individual bits?

Thank you,,,,,,,,,,DON


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Here in UK boxed starter sets are a lot cheaper than buying each bit separately.
They have most of what you are likely to need when starting up.
My 1st 12 piece set cost me £30 ($54) and recently a German discount store were selling their own cheap routers ($30) as well as 12 piece sets for £5 ($9)
I bought 3 sets so I would always have cutters to get me out of trouble if I had an accident with a good quality bit.
I want a corner beading bit so as a toolmaker I intend grinding one of the cheap straight bits for this job at a fraction of the cost of buying a proper corner beading bit. 
All these sets contain a few straight bits, a dovetail bit, rounding over bits, chamfer bits, cove and core box bits and a laminate trimmer.
So far I have 6 bit sets of varying quality as well as a number of individual bits bought seperately when needed.
The only bit I managed to ruin was a 1/4" bit that I thought wasnt cutting right and then found a screw half routed through in the timber I was cutting a pocket in.
That will teach me to check for metal before using a power tool.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Go to OakParks site and look at Bob's recommended set. It is a great starter set.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBST--


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you for the info. I bought a set made by Hickory for around $90. There are 24 bits in the set but I doubt I will be using some of them. I'm thinking of taking them back and buying the few I will need to start off. We're having UK type weather here this morning................wet and drizzling. Thanks again. DON


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

try and stay away from 1/4" shank bits. there are some aplications where you will have no choice but for the most part 1/2" is available.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

For the basic bits such as straight flutes and round-overs I just get cheap "use them 10 times and throw them away" ones ... and save my dollars up for the named bits for TG and V bits, drawer locks etc. I find this works well (as it gives me an excuse to go to the shops more often!!)


----------



## denisd (Sep 10, 2004)

You will find out that it's not the router that's expensive. They are inexpensive compared to the price that you will pay for the bits. Buy the best bits that you can affoprd and treat them with tender loving care.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Do you clean your bits and other cutting tools such as Forstner drills after each use. I used 2 Forstner drills last night for the first time and they showed some discoloration I presume from the pitch in the pine plywood. Do you have a good recommendation for rust protectant?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

DONALD said:


> Do you clean your bits and other cutting tools such as Forstner drills after each use. I used 2 Forstner drills last night for the first time and they showed some discoloration I presume from the pitch in the pine plywood. Do you have a good recommendation for rust protectant?


 I don't clean bits unless they need it. Certainly not after every use.

Now the next issue is with the forstner bits........ You did not say what kind of bits they are or what color the discoloration is. If they are carbon bits (they were the least costly ones you could find) you may have over heated them and then you will see a blue(ish) color. This type of bit does that at relatively low temperatures (I forgot the actual temperature but it like 250 deg. F). In this case the bit could need replacing. HSS bit work to a higher temperature.

If the bits look more brown, sawdusty color then it might be pitch or glue in which case you can clean them. I would not have expected them to have rusted in that short of time.......

Anyway I hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## gcarroll (Feb 13, 2006)

*Infinity*

I found that Infinity Cutting Tools package a set based on the Wood Magazine six must-have router bits. There website is at http://www.infinitytools.com. I do not know anything of their quality.


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I just bought a set of 3 round over bits (Skil) for $25.00. The Bosch brand bits were $25.00 per bit! Should I have paid the money for the Bosch?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have purchased a number of bits from Infinity tools as well as some saw blades I have found they work perfectly and they are less expensive than some others. They run specials and you can get some good buys, right now they are getting ready to move the operation, and have a number of specials on bits and sets. go to 
www.infinitytools.com and register for the email notices. Woodnut65


----------



## Chuck Ross (Aug 28, 2005)

If you are just starting don't spend a lot of money on a bit. Try to stay away from bits that don't have a bareing. The real cheap ones have a guide that doesn't move, they will burn the wood. You can find good bits in a set form 50 to 100 dollars. Remember the softer the wood that you use will be easier on the bit. But if you go to deep to quick then you will ruin any bit just take it easy. Spend your real money when you feel that you are going to get the most out of the hobbie


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Occasionally it's best to get a set of bits (pending on how much you will use the other bits). If you won't be using certain bits, then, getting individuals are the best bet. 

As for Forstener bits, which color did it turn too, blue, brown? 
There are a several ways to clean such bits, a wirebrush (preferrable brass bristles).


----------



## niceguy555 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am new to wood working 
I bought some TNT router bits 
they are carbide
they are made in china 
should I take them back


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gcarroll said:


> I found that Infinity Cutting Tools package a set based on the Wood Magazine six must-have router bits. There website is at Router Bits, Dado Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, Planer Knives, Woodworking Tools - Infinity Tools. I do not know anything of their quality.


as I understand it...

the guy that use to work for CMT that went and started up Jessada and after their tussle with CMT brought Infinity into being...

Never have seen a negative comment on or about Infinity...

I like my Freuds...
Never by sets but as each as required...
I refuse to use a bit made in China...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> I just bought a set of 3 round over bits (Skil) for $25.00. The Bosch brand bits were $25.00 per bit! Should I have paid the money for the Bosch?


Yes...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reality check time: Most of the router bits you can buy are made in 
China.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great deal on the better Grizzly bit,that's about $1.oo per.bit

H5572 Roundover 6 pc. Set, 1/2" Shank

==


----------

